# Phyllomedusa Bicolor won't eat



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

So I got a new Phyllomedusa Bicolor (waxy monkey frog) about two weeks ago but she won't eat. There are plenty of crickets available to her but she does not seem interested in them at all. Not sure what to do to encourage eating behavior.


----------



## Pumilio (Nov 21, 2007)

You could try different food types...

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you tried offering other feeders (worms, fruit flies, etc.)? 
What's the age of the frog?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Sometimes take roaches or pinkies.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

What kind of temps and humidity levels does the tank have, and good air circulation? 

My guys took a while to eat as well, and I found that they tend to be insanely lazy with hunting, I was worried so I put a cricket with tongs near the face of the frog and he eventually took the food without even opening his eyes! 

After he got a taste of it he seemed to hunt fine from that point on, but still pretty lazy about it, I try to not overload the tank with food, as it seems to stress them out. Maybe like 5 crickets.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I was told by an experienced board member to place 30+ crickets in because they are known to be very lazy hunters. When first placed 5-7 crickets she didnt seem interested at all. Temps are in the 80s during day and low 70s at night. I spray on e per day making it about 60-70 percent humidity. Full screen top, one perch, and a water bowl. 

She is WC and big. As far as food items, what other things could I feed her? I will keep trying to put crickets infront of her face and see if she eventually eats.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

So I have some good news. I placed a pinky/fuzzie sized mouse in the tank last night and it was a success. After about an hour of the mouse being placed in the tub I heard a sqeal from the mouse. I checked this morning and the mouse was gone. I am so relieved that she ate something. 

No I'm curious, how often do you think I could feed her baby mice? I would like to feed her again this week and want to know if it's okay for her to eat 2 in a week? Any experience?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

E-mail has been sent.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Get some discoid roaches and a bowl to put them in, not huge ones though. Try not to feed too many mice fuzzies/pink, but feed enough so she doesn't loose weight while you're trying other things. She'll start feeding. 




Redhead87xc said:


> I was told by an experienced board member to place 30+ crickets in because they are known to be very lazy hunters. When first placed 5-7 crickets she didnt seem interested at all. Temps are in the 80s during day and low 70s at night. I spray on e per day making it about 60-70 percent humidity. Full screen top, one perch, and a water bowl.
> 
> She is WC and big. As far as food items, what other things could I feed her? I will keep trying to put crickets infront of her face and see if she eventually eats.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Get some discoid roaches and a bowl to put them in, not huge ones though. Try not to feed too many mice fuzzies/pink, but feed enough so she doesn't loose weight while you're trying other things. She'll start feeding.


Thank you. I will try that. I was told by an experienced member that feeding too many mice could cause digestive problems and fat issues. But he said to feed one more for now and to also get bigger roaches. I think that maybe the crickets I have placed in the tank are just not big enough to peak her curiosity. Thanks again for the info and advice. I'll keep you posted.


----------

